# Pinselstriche im Video



## antiz_bird (12. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute 

Ich arbeite derzeit an einem live Video für eine befreundete Band und hab mir folgendes ausgedacht:
Ich möchte in bestimmten Szenen das Video mit gemalten Segmenten ergänzen.

Beispielsweise Spucke und Luft



Das einzige Videobeispiel was mir grade dazu einfällt ist dieses ab 1:12.
Dort tauchen auch Striche auf die Luft symbolisieren sollen.

Wie stelle ich das an ?
Hat jemand von eucch schon erfahrung mit sowas ?
Reichen Vegas und Photoshop dafür aus ?

grüße, der Phil.


----------



## Another (14. Februar 2014)

antiz_bird hat gesagt.:


> Reichen Vegas und Photoshop dafür aus ?



Da das Video da eher 'n Comic-Style hat (alá Dragonball bzw. 'nem oldschool Game wie Mario), reichen bereits weniger Bilder für so etwas, die du in Photoshop als Animationsreihenfolge malst und als .PNG abspeicherst, um es in Sony Vegas über das Video zu legen. 

Der technische Teil sähe wie folgt aus:

Es kommt jetzt drauf an wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dein eigentliches Video hat. Sollte dein Video bspw. mit 30 Bilder in der Sekunde laufen, benötigst du im Regelfall nicht genau so viele "animierte"-Bilder von deinen Strichen pro Sekunde. Evtl. hast du selbst schon einmal ein Daumenkino, z.B. mit einem Ball, erstellt. Wenn ja, weißt du das, um so abrupter du im nächsten Bild mit der Animation den Ball weiter weg vom ersten Bild gemalt hast, im Daumenkino der Ball zu schnell in der Animation war. Deswegen zeichnet man den Ball, Bild für Bild sehr nahe beieinander. Um sich solche Mühe (mit den Programmen von heute) bei bspw. 30 Bilder pro Sekunde zu ersparen, dubliziert man sich den Ball einfach auf mehrere Bilder und führt die nächste Animation einfach z.B erst im 4 Frame fort.

Ein Cartoon oder Anime bspw. laufen mit um die 6, bzw. 12 Bilder pro Sekunde, was immer noch ausreicht um vom Auge als halbwegs "flüssige Bewegung" anzuerkennen.

Nimm ein Bild deiner animierten Striche und ziehe ihn bspw. über 3 Frames in Sony Vegas. Somit solltest du auf 30 Frames in Sony Vegas nur 10 verschiedene (da, Animation) Bilder deiner Striche haben, was dann 1 Sekunde im Video entsprechen würde.

- Teste es gerne auch mit noch weniger Striche pro Sekunde
- Um so mehr Bilder/pro Sekunde du von den Strichen malst, um so flüssiger wird natürlich die Animation. 
- Um so eher du das zweite und dritte, etc. Bild, "freihand" malst, also nicht wirklich passgenau zu den vorherigen Frames, umso eher entsteht ein leicht verzitterter Comichafter look.


Theoretisch ginge das alles inkl. Video auch direkt in Photoshop. Da du aber wohl eh das Video noch schneidest und bearbeitest, speichere die Bilder deiner Striche wie oben erklärt einfach als .PNG mit einem transparenten Hintergrund für Sony Vegas raus.

gl&hf,
Another


----------

